# Roof spread- should I worry ?



## LarryS. (30 Nov 2010)

a lot of you are aware on this forum that I am upping sticks and moving, 
een to view a house today with an estate agent I know fairly well. Its a great house and the only thing that put me off was that upstairs at the back of the house the top of the wall has shifted out by about an inch at the top. Estate agent told me that the owners had a survey done (before they died :-( ) and had been quoted circa £2k for rectifying the issue. 

I've done a trawl of the internet and it seems the solution is to 'triangulate' the roof i.e. tie it all together, so to me this seems fine, but should I be worried ?

Estate agent has also given me details of a surveyor to get it checked myself if I want

any advice appreciated, thanks


Paul


----------



## Ironballs (30 Nov 2010)

Difficult to say Paul, you'd need to look at both roof and walls to assess the problem. I'd go down the structural survey route


----------



## LarryS. (30 Nov 2010)

think as you suggest i am going to do that IB, just wondering if anyone on here has any experience of this sort of thing

ta


----------



## Rob Platt (30 Nov 2010)

Roof spread is frequently caused when the roof has been recovered say from slate to concrete tile and the extra weight causes deflection and spreading. Generally the ceiling joists which are attached to the rafters act as collars to stop this happening which is the original triangulation of the roof. Some professional advice is required and maybe some investigation of recent work. This is obviously not the only possible explanation for the movement hence my advice to seek further advice, Good luck.
All the best
Rob


----------



## LarryS. (30 Nov 2010)

Rob Platt":2mywu6pq said:


> Roof spread is frequently caused when the roof has been recovered say from slate to concrete tile and the extra weight causes deflection and spreading. Generally the ceiling joists which are attached to the rafters act as collars to stop this happening which is the original triangulation of the roof. Some professional advice is required and maybe some investigation of recent work. This is obviously not the only possible explanation for the movement hence my advice to seek further advice, Good luck.
> All the best
> Rob



Cheers rob that's some good info, I am back there so will check the covering and stick.my head up the attic too


----------



## Russell (1 Dec 2010)

Just had that problem sorted on my house. It was re roofed with heavier tiles about 18 years ago. As a consequence the hips pushed out the corner and the wall plate was not attached and moved away. They just put alligator ties on the hips and stretched 4 x 2 timbers from the wall plate across the joists every 3 foot. They also repaired the cracks in the corner by fracture bonding across the cracks. Including the structural engineers reports work came to £1900.


----------



## LarryS. (1 Dec 2010)

Russell":1atdh13i said:


> Just had that problem sorted on my house. It was re roofed with heavier tiles about 18 years ago. As a consequence the hips pushed out the corner and the wall plate was not attached and moved away. They just put alligator ties on the hips and stretched 4 x 2 timbers from the wall plate across the joists every 3 foot. They also repaired the cracks in the corner by fracture bonding across the cracks. Including the structural engineers reports work came to £1900.



Russell, you're a star. Thats pretty much what the estate agent said to me would need to happen so its sounding pretty straight-forward, also spoke with surveyor mate of mine and he said its not massive deal.


----------



## Russell (1 Dec 2010)

Get a structural engineer to look at it before you commit to isolate the cause but if the roof is the cause its a simple fix. If the whole back wall is moving that's a much different and more expensive issue to fix


----------



## LarryS. (1 Dec 2010)

Russell, just about to head to the house with a structural engineer, so will see what happens 



Russell":1moojzey said:


> Get a structural engineer to look at it before you commit to isolate the cause but if the roof is the cause its a simple fix. If the whole back wall is moving that's a much different and more expensive issue to fix


----------



## devonwoody (2 Dec 2010)

Check also if any other properties in the area have similar problems.


----------



## LarryS. (2 Dec 2010)

So I went with structural surveyor, he said it wasn't a big deal, couple of grand to fix it and not that difficult, so I have put an offer in and had it accepted  , due to move out of current house next week so going to have a few homeless weeks living with family and friends, thanks for all the advice guys, I appreciate it


----------



## Digit (2 Dec 2010)

It amazes me that builders/home owners keep going down this route. 
I was watching a different, but equally common/foolish job under construction near me. 
A lime mortar bank retaining wall has collapsed due to the pressure behind, apparently caused by an absence of weep holes. 
The wall has been removed and a concrete block wall built to replace it, with no weep holes! 

Roy.


----------

